# This time the Hawk came to me!



## coastalconn (Jun 8, 2014)

Probably one of the coolest things that have happened to me out in the woods.  I walked out my normal Osprey trail today and got to what I call "the eagle tree" (once in a blue moon there is a very elusive eagle that sits there)  as I stood there looking out towards some distance Osprey I turned to my left and my favorite 2nd year Red Tail Hawk came flying right towards me and landed on a tree 20 feet away from me!  He just totally chills out and ignores me.  It is the coolest thing.  I don't know if he thinks I'm his Daddy or if I stir up voles and make it easier for him to grab them.  I have never met a Hawk like him....   I can just walk around like normal and pick different angles, Although he did almost poop on me, missed by about 2 feet, lol  comments welcome..  I have a set on flickr if you want to see more..  https://www.flickr.com/photos/coastalconn/sets/72157645069896591/

1


DSC_0537-small by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

2 Just kicking the ol Talons up and chillin'


DSC_0432-small by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

3


DSC_0709-small by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

4


DSC_0628-small by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

5


DSC_0467-small by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 8, 2014)

That is awesome on so many levels.  Stunning set!


----------



## limr (Jun 8, 2014)

Such great shots. I was about to say that I loved the last one the best, and then thought, "No, I love #4 and #5...let me just check again." As I scrolled up, I thought, "Oh yeah, and #3...oh and look at #2...and #1!" I can't decide!

I think word got around the bird world about how you tried to help that baby owl and now you're their hero and known amongst them as the Bird Man of Old Saybrook


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 8, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> That is awesome on so many levels.  Stunning set!


It was so unbelievable! The pics are sweet, but just hanging out with this Hawk was really an amazing experience, I hope he finds me more often!



limr said:


> Such great shots. I was about to say that I loved the last one the best, and then thought, "No, I love #4 and #5...let me just check again." As I scrolled up, I thought, "Oh yeah, and #3...oh and look at #2...and #1!" I can't decide!
> 
> I think word got around the bird world about how you tried to help that baby owl and now you're their hero and known amongst them as the Bird Man of Old Saybrook


LOL, yes indeed, the bird man of Old Saybrook


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 9, 2014)

I've never seen a bird sit like that (#2), it's sitting there as if it's his couch.  What a cool story Kris, I would gladly let him poop on me if he lets me near him


----------



## nzmacro (Jun 9, 2014)

Corr blimey that's close !!!!. Superb sharp details Kris, heck. The third shot is out of this world, what a look and the eye is incredible at that range. Top shots as always. The more it sees you the better.

All the best Kris, that is one gorgeous Hawk.

Danny.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 9, 2014)

He had been waiting for you to show up Kris...he had his eyes on you for several visits and got to know that you meant no harm...one of these days he will be calling some of his friends to pose for you too. This is just the start of something big...watch it.


----------



## baturn (Jun 9, 2014)

Amazing photos and story. I hope the relationship continues and grows.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 9, 2014)

No fear your hawks land and they come to you. For me its always way up in the sky shots. I swear I am going to get a rat from the pet shop and tie it to a stick for Some baiting. gorgeous hawk & shots.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice set. Got to get me one of those vole hats that you wear


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 9, 2014)

Incredible!! What an experience! And great photos too. ;-)


----------



## BillM (Jun 10, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> I would gladly let him poop on me if he lets me near him



Well if you are into that type of thing Raj I know a place where for $20 you ..... Oh wait, that might be a little off topic :greenpbl:


Even more amazing than usual Kris :thumbup:


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 10, 2014)

BillM said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> > I would gladly let him poop on me if he lets me near him
> ...


Ok, that one made soda come out my nose. Lmao

Thanks everyone!


----------



## randyphotoforum (Jun 10, 2014)

Great look on #2


----------



## Rosy (Jun 10, 2014)

Kris - at this point you need to name him. Something strong; distinctive

hmmm...Maximus, your call!


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 10, 2014)

Rosy said:


> Kris - at this point you need to name him. Something strong; distinctive
> 
> hmmm...Maximus, your call!



I will not advice that RoSy...once you name an animal or a critter, you can't dispose of them...and sometime, he has to live with them...Not a good idea...:mrgreen:


----------



## Rosy (Jun 10, 2014)

very true


----------



## annamaria (Jun 10, 2014)

These are the best yet! 1, 2 and 3 are my favorites.  Beautiful.


----------



## lambertpix (Jun 10, 2014)

Phenomenal set!


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone!



Rosy said:


> Kris - at this point you need to name him. Something strong; distinctive
> 
> hmmm...


Ok, George is is   When he lazily flops out of the tree and tries to grab a critter, it made me thinks of "which way did he go George?"


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 10, 2014)

Yup, what ^^^^^^ said.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fotureblog (Jun 11, 2014)

What a wonderful set! The last photo... WOW!


----------



## Wozza (Jun 11, 2014)

I have enough trouble getting my dog to come to me like that. 

Seriously cool though!


----------



## Rosy (Jun 11, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



George it is!!!!!  Congrats on your Hawk!!!


----------



## Bamps (Jun 12, 2014)

I love hawks too. What a crazy set, fantastic doesn't say enough, if you're looking for critic, I can't find anything to hammer on these shots. Great story too.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 12, 2014)

All shot with 150-600? epic!


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 12, 2014)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> All shot with 150-600? epic!


Thanks again everyone, Yes sir all with the Tamron 150-600 as is almost all my posts in the past 3 weeks or so!


----------



## Ralest42 (Jun 12, 2014)

Awesome shots!  Don't know what it is about the first one there but I really do like that shot. 

All of those are incredible. There are many photographers on here that are an inspiration for us novices, there is no doubt that you are one. Thanks for sharing.


----------

